# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Italy - Your Favorites in Venice, Florence and Rome

## Jeanette

I am leaving in three days for a nine-day trip to Italy, accompanied by my daughter, Lauren, and fellow high school students and parents. 

There are many tours planned to view the major sites, but while looking at my itinerary last night I realized I have a free day in Venice, Florence and Rome. Splendido!

Does anybody have any favorite places or hidden gems that you would recommend in these cities?

----------


## amyb

Safe travels Jeanette and Lauren.  No tips, but do ask the concierges about any special events taking place-they are a great resource.

----------


## Rosemary

Ciao!  Have a wonderful time.

----------


## GramChop

Here's my tip:  Don't put your feet in the Trevi Fountain (no matter what the locals tell you); it's against the law and the Polizia take it very seriously!    :Confused:  

I happened upon an outdoor wedding while in Rome and was invited to take part in the festivities when an older member of the family saw me taking it all in from a distance.  He approached me and told me, "Your smile needs to be a part of our celebration." (As translated by an English-speaking local.)  With that being said, ask around, scour the paper and find a wedding to observe; who knows, you might get invited to participate in the festivities!

I recommend hiring a water taxi in Venice to take you on a "highlights" tour.  If your time is limited, this will, at least, give you a taste of the city.

Enjoy the memory-making experience with Lauren!

Dolce far niente!

----------


## andynap

I'm sure all the museums will be covered but if you get a chance to see the Boboli gardens in Florence go for it- you can get tix online. In Venice one of the best times we had was to get lost on purpose- just following the canals and foot bridges and discovering small trattorias under the bridges.

----------


## JEK

For a surprise go to the Four Seasons Florence and after walking into what looks like any upscale hotel in the world, emerge into the walled garden for a drink or a bite.

For dinner try the nearby http://www.ristorantelagiostra.com/i.../frameset.html you'll love the owners/waiters!

----------


## smason3

Walk the "streets" of Venice when the tourists leave. Eat in a restaurant that says, "No tourists served." I cannot remember the translation today after a long day(s) of travel, but they will choose for you, and it will be wonderful. The Italians (like many others) don't like be ordered around, especially by tourists demanding spaghetti and meatballs and lasagna.

Florence is imo the best of the three cities although Pete really likes Venice. Look for the paper stores. If you write letters or thank you notes, it's wonderful. I always keep a supply. Great gifts as well. Climb to the top of the duomo.

For us, the less time in Rome the better.

Jeanette, have a wonderful trip and just soak up the moment. Enjoy!!! Please let me know how it goes.

--Please excuse any spelling mistakes.

----------


## katva

Have a wonderful time Jeanette!  I am in agreement with PeteSam---Florence is my favorite of the 3, and I have never been very fond of Rome (I am fortunate to have gone too many times).  Take a self-guided tour of the back streets, and check out the beautiful carved doorways, the laundry hanging between the buildings.....and the wonderful window displays in the boutiques!  
I do recall some beautiful gardens in Rome----but am not totally sure where I was---I just wandered...  Perhaps here: http://www.frommers.com/destinations...064020226.html
And, yes, savor this special trip with your daughter!!!

----------


## Jeanette

Grazie, tutti. Great suggestions.

I woke up today really excited about the trip for the first time. Two more sleeps and an overnight plane ride!

----------


## Grey

Jeanette, I hope you and your daughter have a magnificent time on your trip.  Enjoy and we look forward to your trip report.

----------


## Petri

Rent a car from Firenze and spend the day driving around Tuscany?  Towards San Gimignano, Volterra, etc. and from there to the north on the small roads, or around Greve in Chianti.  Beautiful places and not far from Firenze.

----------


## LindaP

Janette,
      Have a great time with your daughter, what great memories you will create!!! Enjoy all that great food and vino, safe travels, ciao, ciao! :)

----------


## Jeanette

Thank you again, everyone. I am off in a few hours. Flying direct into Milan and home from Rome. Our first night is in Verona and then on Thursday morning our group arrives in Venice by private boat. It should be spectacular.

I can only hope my daughter one day appreciates the opportunities she has been given.

----------


## amyb

Arriverderci!

----------


## Jeanette

Grazie, Bella!

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Jeanette, 

Harry's Bar! I've been to all 3. In Venice, Florence and Rome! Not a chain lol, they are not connected in any way. Great bars with lots of history and good food too. Worth a visit to any one or all of them. Venice is probably a bit more touristy but a great spot when it isn't crowded. Buon viaggio!

S.

----------

